# SeaUMarine (SUM) - Australian Corals and East Africa Fish.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Eye Candy has landed.....


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's a link to some pics:
https://plus.google.com/photos/1049...ms/6113187131013971121?authkey=CNW4r9T9rbXQOA
The colours of the Acans are slightly insane


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I am in the wrong business..

I think I will start one of those "no Q's asked" loan places... Open up shop next door to these stores! Put your house up for collateral... I would have a ton of houses in no time!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, who's going tomorrow? I have a shopping list for you.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. NIce shipment. I won't be partaking just yet on the fish but I have a 
Fish ID request for RED or MARG. What's that red spotted one beside the orange looking pipefish just aboce the Midas Blenny? ANd what's that crazy Trigger looking one with the maze pattern beside the butterfly at the end of the second last row???


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You saw that red spotted one too??? It's got to be a wrasse of some sort. Very cool. And the trigger is crazy!
I want the cyphastrea colony. Never seem to find colonies. Just frags......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> Wow. NIce shipment. I won't be partaking just yet on the fish but I have a
> Fish ID request for RED or MARG. What's that red spotted one beside the orange looking pipefish just aboce the Midas Blenny? ANd what's that crazy Trigger looking one with the maze pattern beside the butterfly at the end of the second last row???


"Crazy Trigger" = Blueline Triggerfish a.k.a. Pseudobalistes fuscus

"Red Spotted One" = Red Speckled Coral Goby a.k.a. Spotted Coral Croucher (I didn't make that up) a.k.a. Caracanthus maculatus


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Blueline Trigger = good lord I want one = 300 Gallons = DOH!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't let me stop you......


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I stopped by today this Aussie shipment is just beautiful a lot of big colourful colonies


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, I was looking at the other red spotted one with black spots. That one looks like a wrasse. What is it?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Jeff, Hi Red!



Taipan said:


> "Crazy Trigger" = Blueline Triggerfish a.k.a. Pseudobalistes fuscus
> 
> "Red Spotted One" = Red Speckled Coral Goby a.k.a. Spotted Coral Croucher (I didn't make that up) a.k.a. Caracanthus maculatus


FYI - this fish that is always called a 'goby' is actually part of the scorpion family.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying.  ....*sighs*....so much eye-candy so little $ .....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Ok, I was looking at the other red spotted one with black spots. That one looks like a wrasse. What is it?


My best guess: Twin Spot Wrasse = Clown Coris Wrasse = Coris aygula


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Crayon said:


> You saw that red spotted one too??? It's got to be a wrasse of some sort. Very cool. And the trigger is crazy!
> I want the cyphastrea colony. Never seem to find colonies. Just frags......


careful. There is very thin line between hobby and insanity 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Don't let me stop you......


If only they stayed juvenile.... it's this description that would stop me:

"As it ages it is likely to become belligerent and very aggressive. Keep with other very aggressive fish that are able to defend themselves. It is probably not a good idea to include Lionfish or less aggressive Surgeonfish in an aquarium with this species. May re-aquascape your aquarium to its liking and make a mess of a sandbed due to its constant searching for infaunal invertebrates. May likely nip fins of other fish when it is feeling particularly aggressive."

I have never seen one before last night.... it's absolutely the one of the coolest fish EVER and the fact that it's also a Trigger. 
I mean look at this guy:








SWOON!
Too bad you can't have fish castrated like dogs to get them to behave all civil...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> Too bad you can't have fish castrated like dogs to get them to behave all civil...


Now that made me laugh!!!
But what do you do about the girls?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

sig said:


> careful. There is very thin line between hobby and insanity


Sigh!
I may have crossed that line last week.......


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Now that made me laugh!!!
> But what do you do about the girls?


I believe the euphemism is "fixing".


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Taipan said:


> My best guess: Twin Spot Wrasse = Clown Coris Wrasse = Coris aygula


It belongs in the same tank as the trigger...........

From Live Aquaria:
Minimum tank size: 300 gallons
Temperament: agressive.
"It requires a 300 gallon or larger aquarium with a 4-6 inch layer of sand in which to bury itself. A single male can be kept with a group of females that is introduced prior to or at the same time as the male. The Twin Spot Wrasse will eat urchins, crabs, shrimp, and small invertebrates. It is an excellent hunter and will leave no rock unturned (literally), in search of food."


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I saw the twin spot wrasse as well. Looks super nice, however they get incredibly large (2 feet). Too bad, amazing looking fish. I did finally grab a Midas Blenny though after trying to find one for about 8 months!


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Do you happen to recall how many midas blennies are left and approx size of the stock and price would be great! 



Washout said:


> I saw the twin spot wrasse as well. Looks super nice, however they get incredibly large (2 feet). Too bad, amazing looking fish. I did finally grab a Midas Blenny though after trying to find one for about 8 months!


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

TRUONGP15 said:


> Do you happen to recall how many midas blennies are left and approx size of the stock and price would be great!


There was about 5 left after I got mine, all about 3-4 inches in length. That was on Saturday.


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

TRUONGP15 said:


> Do you happen to recall how many midas blennies are left and approx size of the stock and price would be great!


There were 2 left this afternoon after I picked one up.


----------

